# RIP Falcor :(



## phil2oo4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Heartbreaking


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

phil2oo4 said:


> Heartbreaking
> 
> image


massive massive hugs to ya hun...what a stunner Falcor was.

hope you have many many happy memories that may bring you some comfort in the coming weeks xxx

RIP gorgeous doglet. xxx

Christmas Without My Dog

for you Phil xxx


----------



## phil2oo4 (Feb 5, 2009)

spencerwells said:


> massive massive hugs to ya hun...what a stunner Falcor was.
> 
> hope you have many many happy memories that may bring you some comfort in the coming weeks xxx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely message 

He was way too young to go  devastated, it's all happened too fast.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Dunno what to say mate, just hope you're alright


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

oh no  oh Phil *hugs tightly*  I'm so sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry for your loss, a beautiful dog sorely missed


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this! He is gorgeous! RIP xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

Hugs mate. i lost my GSD last year, she was only two so a youngster as well. We all feel for you :/


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

R.i.p


----------

